# Drum brake front hubs



## goatdriver66 (Apr 3, 2008)

Are the front hubs (disc brake) interchangeable from '64 to '72? I'm having trouble finding direct replacements for my '66 but there are some hubs from other years available. I seem to recall reading that the hubs were the same on GM A body cars from 1964 - 1972. Thanks for any light you can shed on this!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes. Only real difference is the brake drums: non-finned prior to '66, finned '66 on up.


----------



## goatdriver66 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the fast reply...this is a bit of a "back burner" project for me...errrrr....my wife would prefer I focus elsewhere. Question...it seems like most of the drums for sale are of the non-finned type. I'd prefer the finned if possible as that is what is on the car now. Any ideas?


----------

